# Got another regional gone bad to avoid, my friends



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello all, just a word of warning regarding a regional out of Louisiana and Georgia, that used to take care of Altisource properties until their vendor score dropped and they lost their gig with Alti. The company is called Solid Foundation Properties, and is officed in Smyrna, GA but organized in Lafayette, LA. The owner is Dana Pitcher, and their lead contact/office manager/coordinator is Coylette. They charged me $1400 in erroneous, excused late fees, refused to give all but 300 back, and took 6 months to give me my pay details so I could audit and reconcile my books. They also were my main client for 5 years, and did not even bother to give me a heads up when they lost all their business. I smelled a rat and had diversified in time, thank goodness, in large part due to all your excellent advice on here (Safeguard Dropout, Cleanupman, Craigslist Hack among others...THANK YOU). Just keep your eyes open for them. They are doing a **** ton of inspections these days. They will fine you and charge for stuff you did not agree to all day long. NOT GOOD BUSINESS, GUYS. BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Maryjanebehave said:


> Hello all, just a word of warning regarding a regional out of Louisiana and Georgia, that used to take care of Altisource properties until their vendor score dropped and they lost their gig with Alti. The company is called Solid Foundation Properties, and is officed in Smyrna, GA but organized in Lafayette, LA. The owner is Dana Pitcher, and their lead contact/office manager/coordinator is Coylette. They charged me $1400 in erroneous, excused late fees, refused to give all but 300 back, and took 6 months to give me my pay details so I could audit and reconcile my books. They also were my main client for 5 years, and did not even bother to give me a heads up when they lost all their business. I smelled a rat and had diversified in time, thank goodness, in large part due to all your excellent advice on here (Safeguard Dropout, Cleanupman, Craigslist Hack among others...THANK YOU). Just keep your eyes open for them. They are doing a **** ton of inspections these days. They will fine you and charge for stuff you did not agree to all day long. NOT GOOD BUSINESS, GUYS. BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!!


Wrote about them a little over a year ago....will mention them later today on Weekend Wrap...


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Cleanupman said:


> Wrote about them a little over a year ago....will mention them later today on Weekend Wrap...


That is good news, my friend. Look forward to reading what you have since I am getting litigious Lol. Please send me a heads up when you write about them.Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Maryjanebehave said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > Wrote about them a little over a year ago....will mention them later today on Weekend Wrap...
> ...


https://youtu.be/rkTM7qGkFqY

Thanks....


----------



## AdmRuss (Dec 25, 2020)

It seems that everyone hates this company. I googled and saw a lot of negative reviews both from ex-workers and clients. "Management bullies employees especially women." - said one of the girls on Google, lol. I guess they have very bad office management and rent the most awful offices in the city. It's the only way I can explain their behavior towards clients. 

You won't expect smth like that from companies in Singapore. I worked with people there and they have amazing offices. The serviced offices singapore price is pretty reasonable, so most companies usually rent them. People there just can't be angry working in such an environment.


----------

